# HELP: Virginia Striper from shore



## Stevedc (Sep 26, 2015)

Hello everyone,
im looking to start striper fishing a few times a month from shore, if its surf or jetty, etc. *a background on myself, started bass fishing competitively, joined the marine corps and stationed on the NC Coast, kayak/surf fished for redfish, speckled trout, flounder. and now im back in virginia looking to start striper fishing in virginia or maryland/delaware.

currently i have a star rod, 9ft rated 1-4oz with a penn fierce ii 5000. after some research i think this will do for surf and jetty fishing (is this alright)?? i dont really have too many questions about line, lures, etc. i am clueless on seasons i can do this, and what lures i should use and when. also locations, im in the DC area so i cant really scout out too many places without driving hours. 

can anyone give me some pointers, spots to look into, and seasons? i believe im going to the indian river in delaware to catch some tautog and try for striper on the jetty, hopefully they are around. any info would be appreciated! thanks! (also posting in the maryland/delaware sections as well)


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

https://webapps.mrc.virginia.gov/public/reports/swrecfishingrules.php


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Go down to striper .there's multiple seasons and regulations on them in va .just ended in va.btw I think your va fishing lisnce covers Maryland to I'm sure someone can verify this. 

If you go to striperonline dot com. There is some guys from that site on here to. you can find out better locations and season times from the northeast guys were the rock fish migrate and where most of the east coast stripers are ,what they use, plus techniques.


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

You can fish for them in VA now thru March 31st from the surf, minimum 28" and 1 per day limit. I wouldn't expect a lot of action now though. The best fishing will be when the season opens again May 16th.
The eastern shore (Assateague -MD & Chincoteague - VA) is the place to go.
This is an older article, but good info.

http://www.gameandfishmag.com/fishing/fishing_saltwater-fishing_va_aa065404a/


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

rwh said:


> You can fish for them in VA now thru March 31st from the surf, minimum 28" and 1 per day limit. I wouldn't expect a lot of action now though. The best fishing will be when the season opens again May 16th.
> The eastern shore (Assateague -MD & Chincoteague - VA) is the place to go.
> This is an older article, but good info.
> 
> http://www.gameandfishmag.com/fishing/fishing_saltwater-fishing_va_aa065404a/



Not exactly , he's very limited on land atm in va.only if he drove all the way to rudees inlet he would be ok if he caught one .. Where hes located he can't atm cause that would be consider bay water and territories. He needs too be in coastal waters .



Coastal regulations apply in Virginia's Territorial Sea, plus all of the creeks, bays, inlets, and tributaries on the seaside of Accomack County, Northhampton County (including areas east of the causeway from Fisherman Island to the mainland) and the City of Virginia Beach (including federal areas and state parks fronting on the Atlantic Ocean and east and south of the point where the shoreward boundary of the Territorial Sea joins the mainland at Cape Henry). Click here for map of coastal boundary near the CBBT.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

That line goes from cape Henry to the eastern shore.


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

My bad, By the surf, I was talking about the ocean side of the Eastern Shore & VA Beach.
Assateague -MD & Chincoteague - VA surely fall into coastal regs and since he said he was in the DC area, those are a lot closer than Rudee.


----------



## Stevedc (Sep 26, 2015)

Thanks for the info, I don't mind driving 2-3 hours for a day trip with my family or friend, should I just google assateague and chincoteage striper fishing to find spots I can drive to? Are there any good jetties around?


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

These pages give info about the VA and MD ends of the National park and have maps that show the parking for the beaches and the areas you can access by 4wd vehicle with a pass.

http://npplan.com/parks-by-state/ma...island-national-seashore-fishing-and-hunting/

https://www.nps.gov/asis/planyourvisit/hours.htm

No jetties there.


----------

